# Haunter's How-To Videos



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool! 

(I'm shifting this to announcements, as the tutorial/step-by-step is only for prop builds that are explained here on Halloween Forum either with text or videos embedded within your post)


----------

